# Goiânia: Setores, parques, patrimônio e altões



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

*GOIÂNIA - GOIÁS*


Área total [4]	728,841 km²
População total (estatísticas IBGE/2018[5])	1 495 705 hab.
• Posição	GO: 1º
Densidade	2 052,2 hab./km²


Goiânia é uma metrópole difícil de fotografar. As partes mais interessantes estão espalhadas pela cidade em diversos núcleos: o Bueno, o Flamboyante, o Oeste, o Centro, Sul, etc... Todos estes setores servem como centralidades, juntamente a outros. 

Tentei mostrar um pouco deles, dos parques que são muitos, do patrimônio art-déco que é relevante, e dos novos altões que estão surgindo pela cidade.


01
PANO_20200308_161417 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

02
IMG_20200306_150200 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

03
IMG_20200306_150202 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

04 Parque Vaca Brava
IMG_20200306_160202 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

05
IMG_20200306_160209 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

06
IMG_20200306_160316 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

07 Comerciais 
IMG_20200306_172323 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

08
IMG_20200306_174114 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

09
IMG_20200306_190608 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

10
IMG_20200307_100759 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

11 Bosque Buritis
IMG_20200307_100759 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

12
IMG_20200307_101109 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

13
IMG_20200307_101114 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

14
IMG_20200307_101243 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

15
IMG_20200307_101735 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

16 Antiga Chefatura de Polícia
IMG_20200307_102611 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

17
IMG_20200307_102745 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

18
IMG_20200307_102814 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

19
IMG_20200307_102843 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

20
IMG_20200307_102906 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

21
IMG_20200307_102911 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

22
IMG_20200307_102932 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

23
IMG_20200307_103221 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

24
IMG_20200307_103325 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

25
IMG_20200307_103334 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

26
IMG_20200307_103827 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

27
IMG_20200307_103840 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

28
IMG_20200307_104339 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

29
IMG_20200307_104542 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

30 IPHAN
IMG_20200307_104609 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

31 MRE
IMG_20200307_105024 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

32
IMG_20200307_105722 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

33
IMG_20200307_105746 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

34 Teatro Goiania
IMG_20200307_110102 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

35
IMG_20200307_110147 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

36
IMG_20200307_110200 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

37
IMG_20200307_110652 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

38 Avenida no Centro
IMG_20200307_112417 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

39
IMG_20200307_112620 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

40 Lago das Rosas
IMG_20200307_115648 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

41
IMG_20200307_115809 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

42
IMG_20200307_115825 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

43
IMG_20200307_115827 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

44
IMG_20200307_120236 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

45
IMG_20200307_120609 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

46 Mureta Art-Deco
IMG_20200307_120626 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

47 O trampolim
IMG_20200307_120721 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

48
IMG_20200307_120735 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

49
IMG_20200307_120759 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

50
IMG_20200307_123119 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

51
IMG_20200307_123134 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

53 Um dos "chifres" de Goiania
IMG_20200307_152205 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

54 Centro Cultural Oscar Niemeyer
IMG_20200307_154427 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

55
IMG_20200307_154513 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

56
IMG_20200307_154656 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

57
IMG_20200307_154733 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

58
IMG_20200307_154833 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

59
IMG_20200307_154837 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

60
IMG_20200307_154909 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

61
IMG_20200307_160918 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

62
IMG_20200307_160944 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr3
63
IMG_20200307_161136 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

64 Arredores do Parque Flamboyant
IMG_20200307_161156 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

65
IMG_20200307_161224 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

66
IMG_20200307_161308 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

67
IMG_20200307_161341 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

68
IMG_20200307_161659 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

69
IMG_20200307_161708 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

70
IMG_20200307_161710 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

71
IMG_20200307_161719 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

72
IMG_20200307_161741 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

73
IMG_20200307_161830 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

74
IMG_20200307_161833 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

75
IMG_20200307_161918 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

76
IMG_20200307_161921 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

77
IMG_20200307_162054 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

78
IMG_20200307_162124 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

79
IMG_20200307_162213 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

80
IMG_20200307_162234 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

81
IMG_20200307_162240 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

82
IMG_20200307_162327 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

83
IMG_20200307_162351 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

84
IMG_20200307_162450 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

85
IMG_20200307_162516 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

86
IMG_20200307_162938 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

87
IMG_20200307_162942 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

88
IMG_20200307_163050 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

89
IMG_20200307_163204 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

90
IMG_20200307_163209 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

91
IMG_20200307_163241 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

92
IMG_20200307_163244 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

93
IMG_20200307_163340 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

94
IMG_20200307_163446 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

95 Lá do alto!
IMG_20200307_181754 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

96 Setor Bueno
IMG_20200307_181807 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

97 Olhando pro Parque Vaca Brava
IMG_20200307_181837 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

98
IMG_20200307_183351 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

99
IMG_20200307_184851 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

100
IMG_20200308_155247 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

101 Parque Areião
IMG_20200308_160213 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

102
IMG_20200308_160320 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

103
IMG_20200308_160451 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

104
IMG_20200308_160555 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

105
IMG_20200308_160637 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

4106
IMG_20200308_160712 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

107
IMG_20200308_160718 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

108
IMG_20200308_161940 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

109
IMG_20200308_170003 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

110
IMG_20200309_130106 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

111
IMG_20200309_130258 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

112
IMG_20200309_130451 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

113
IMG_20200309_130625 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

114
IMG_20200309_130636 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

115
IMG_20200309_130743 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

116
IMG_20200309_131202 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

117
IMG_20200309_133002 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

118
IMG_20200309_133254 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

119
IMG_20200309_133620 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

120
IMG_20200309_134057 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

121
IMG_20200309_134222 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

122
IMG_20200309_134514 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

123
IMG_20200309_134605 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

124
IMG_20200309_134755 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

125
IMG_20200309_142701 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

126
IMG_20200309_142728 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

127
IMG_20200309_142732 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

128
IMG_20200309_142734 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

129
IMG_20200309_142853 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

130
IMG_20200309_162826 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

131
IMG_20200309_163238 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

132 Bueno
IMG_20200309_163540 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

133
IMG_20200309_163723 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

134
IMG_20200309_163733 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

135
IMG_20200309_163736 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

136
IMG_20200309_163808 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr


137
IMG_20200309_163812 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

138
IMG_20200309_163838 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

139
IMG_20200309_163845 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

140
IMG_20200309_163947 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

141
IMG_20200309_163953 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

142
IMG_20200309_164111 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

143
IMG_20200309_164236 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

144
IMG_20200309_164420 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

145
IMG_20200309_165054 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

146
IMG_20200309_165154 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

147
IMG_20200309_165343 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

148
IMG_20200309_165454 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

149
IMG_20200309_170235 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

150
IMG_20200309_170710 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

151
IMG_20200309_170921 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

152
IMG_20200309_170940 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

153
PANO_20200307_161856 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Up!


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Goiania tá tinindo! Vai ficar ainda melhor quando brotarem os novos altões. 

Parabéns Ice!


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

Alguns clusters são impressionantes, para a 11 metrópole do país.
Baita thread, parabéns!


----------



## zolin (Jan 27, 2008)

show...


----------



## Rafael_Rosato (Jan 22, 2008)

Excelente atualização!! 

Ótimos registros!!


----------



## Jean Carlos Boniatti (Nov 20, 2006)

Belos registros da nossa Capital. Parabéns.


----------



## FaB!O [..SgO..] (Feb 11, 2008)

Linda!!


----------



## Max Jalapão (May 11, 2010)

Goiânia é uma cidade Top....O trânsito é que anda complicado..


----------



## Geovanne Angelo (Jan 4, 2009)

Que trabalho legal! Deu uma geral bem completa da cidade. Acho lindo esses parques instalados em várias partes de Goiânia. 

Parabéns Ice!


----------



## Weber Gyn (Nov 20, 2013)

Um dos melhores threads de Goiânia que eu já vi!!Impressionante as fotos. Parabéns!!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Muito obrigado a todos!!! :cheers:


----------



## icaroav (Feb 3, 2016)

Mds que fotos lindas, Goiânia é uma jóia do Centro-Oeste, incrível!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Obrigado, Icaro!


----------



## Ao no Sora (Jan 8, 2012)

top, top, top!!!


----------



## Romão (Jul 24, 2008)

Falar que as fotos estão lindas é chover no molhado, padrão Ice de qualidade:cheers: .
Pense numa cidade que gosto, faz uns três anos que não vou, preciso retornar.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Goiânia lembra Curitiba com seus parques e áreas verdes


----------



## Rafael_Rosato (Jan 22, 2008)

O Skyline visto dos parques realmente lembra. Pessoalmente prefiro o de Goiânia (me julguem. Rsrs)

Mas ao nível da rua as diferenças ficam mais evidentes entre as duas. 

Goiânia mistura mais prédios altos com casas... tem muitos prédios altos em ruas secundárias e sem comércio e relativamente poucos em avenidas comerciais. Lembra algumas partes de São Paulo.

Goiânia também tem poucos prédios com comércio no térreo. Tenho um amigo goiano que dizia que comércio no térreo de prédio residencial era "coisa de pobre" até conhecer Águas Claras (Bsb-DF) ... deu a entender que era a mentalidade que predomina lá. 

Já Curitiba é mais "setorizada", fora dos eixos estruturais não pode ter prédios altos e em grande parte da cidade não podem passar de 4 andares, onde predominam as casas. Os Eixos Estruturais possuem grandes avenidas comerciais, com BRT prédios altos e comércio no térreo. 

Nesse sentido, prefiro as vias comerciais e BRT's de Curitiba. 

Enfim, cada uma com seu charme e suas características!!


----------



## Vila Nova (Nov 21, 2010)

Bela coletânea de fotos.


----------



## observador_bh (Jun 1, 2006)

Legal ver esse thread.

Conheci Goiânia em 2006, qdo estive na cidade por 3 vezes (em 2 delas estava de carro e andei bastante por todos os lados).

Um fato interessante é que conheci o SSC devido a Goiânia. Em uma das vezes que estive lá, ao passar na região la no final da Av Anhanguera, numa saída da cidade onde havia um aclive, me chamou a atenção do Skyline da cidade.

E pesquisando no Google por "Goiania skyline" conheci o SSC!!!!


Obs.: na época o skyline já era imponente, mas ainda não havia os "altões" na cidade.


----------

